# hoyo and a brew



## UtleyRules (Dec 10, 2011)

Pic taken earlier in the month down in aruba, chillin at the pool w a stogie and brew. The lighter-bodied hoyo went perfect with balashi, the local brew of choice on the island. Luckily the LCDH was a 2 minute walk from the hotel, so visit to the shop was a daily (sometimes twice daily) routine so I was able to sample a wide array, but this hoyo was one of my favorites. Wish I still had unlimited access to these (and to that weather). Now need a hat and gloves to go lite up outside, exagerrating but ya know...


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

looks like a quality afternoon.. 

nice work brother..

rb


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm loving the hoyo these days


----------

